# Seasonic X660 (SS660-KM)



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi,

I need to buy Seasonic X660 fully modular PSU in Hyderabad.I also want to know the exact price in local market/vendor.Kindly provide me any details regarding price/availability.


View attachment 8079

Thanks & Regards,
bavusani


----------

